# Ford Vs Ferrari



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

this looks for a great film, what do you think, I'm defo going to see it in the summer.






Academy Award-winners Matt Damon and Christian Bale star in FORD v FERRARI, based on the remarkable true story of the visionary American car designer Carroll Shelby (Damon) and the fearless British-born driver Ken Miles (Bale), who together battled corporate interference, the laws of physics, and their own personal demons to build a revolutionary race car for Ford Motor Company and take on the dominating race cars of Enzo Ferrari at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in France in 1966.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I think it will be awesome!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I cant wait. Looks good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great.

I am off to Le Man's next week for a long needed boys weekend of cars and partying. Can't wait :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking forward to this one.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll have some of this! Looks really good, right up my street., Ferrari for the win


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stoner said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I am off to Le Man's next week for a long needed boys weekend of cars and partying. Can't wait :thumb:


If you stay sober for a few hour plenty of pics please, I need this bucket list box ticked, so I need some inspiration from your pics :thumb:
Enjoy your trip


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> If you stay sober for a few hour plenty of pics please, I need this bucket list box ticked, so I need some inspiration from your pics :thumb:
> Enjoy your trip


I have been 4 times and its massively enjoyable and not that expensive - going to try and get over for the 2020 race and take my son who will be 12 then - about old enough to "get" it

Looks like the film is going to be a good one as long as its not distorted from the actual truth of what went on


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Seen the ads for this film, looks like a good one.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

i'm sure it will look good, but i can't see it be very factual as usual with US films, i wonder if they will say that they were actually British cars ,


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

mar00 said:


> i'm sure it will look good, but i can't see it be very factual as usual with US films, i wonder if they will say that they were actually British cars ,


Or that the Ford and Ferraris were in different classes...


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> If you stay sober for a few hour plenty of pics please, I need this bucket list box ticked, so I need some inspiration from your pics :thumb:
> Enjoy your trip


Will do. Pics I mean, not staying sober :lol:


----------

